# Wozu sind Vektorgrafiken gut?



## luke5 (14. November 2005)

Tach,

Ich bin in letzter zeit etwas am experimentieren mit Vektorprogrammen. Macht an sich Spass nur weiss ich irgendwie nicht wo ich diese Grafiken einsetzen kann...   also z.B. ob es sinnvoll ist Vektorgrafiken bei Homepages einzusetzten oder einfach nur eine Illustartion zu machen. 

Wofür benutzt ihr eine Vektorgrafik?  

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps!

Greets luke5


----------



## akrite (15. November 2005)

...bevor Dir hier keiner antwortet, will ich es mal versuchen;
Vektorgrafiken haben folgende Vorteile:
- verlustfrei skalierbar (keine Treppeneffekte)
- sehr saubere/scharfkantige Grafiken
- ideal für Druck und Animationen
- kleine Dateigrößen

natürlich gibt es auch Nachteile:
- kein Photorealismus(reine Vektorgrafiken)
- teilweise unterschiedliche Ergebnisse beim Importieren in andere Programme(Macromedia/Adobe)

...ich benutze sie hauptsächlich zum Import in Flash-Animationen, für Druckerzeugnisse(Klar!) und für Layoutgeschichten.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## chmee (15. November 2005)

akrite hat das schon ganz gut umschrieben.
Es ist ein Unterschied wie Malen mit Pinsel und Zeichnen mit Lineal und Zirkel.
Sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

mfg chmee


----------



## schurre (16. November 2005)

Ich mach nahezu alles mit Vektorgrafiken, aber wie chmee schon gesagt hat, liegt das daran, daß ich besser Zeichnen (=Konstruieren) als Malen kann.
Zeichnungen sehen halt einfach anders aus als Gemälde. So haben sie im Normalfall recht wenig Farben (es sei denn, man arbeitet mit Farbverläufen). Wenn man das dann mit den richtigen Einstellungen als gif exportiert, kriegt man richtig schnuckelig kleine Dateien für die homepage.


----------



## Senfdose (16. November 2005)

klicke hier und dein Brain wird gefüllt ! !Hier Wissen eintrichtern!


----------

